# Hello there moving to Egypt



## dtox (May 1, 2011)

Hello there
In about 2 Months I will be moving to Egypt hopefully all going well with the job. I just have a few questions I prob know that they have been asked a million times. I have tried searching the forum for a few answers which I have got.

I have a german shepard called zoe which is 3 years old. shes just had her rabies injection and is having bloodtests on thursday so hopefully in 2 - 3 weeks she will have a Pet Passport. I hear that they dont like dogs and kill them in Egypt I was wondering she is a house dog shall we put it so I am hoping that she will be fine. She has been microchipped and will have this passport and injection which I have been told lasts for 3 years. I was told that she would need to be in quarantine for 3 months I dont know if this is true and would be very hard for me to cope without her as she is part of the family. I wouldnt mind a good company which deals in transporting pets from England - Egypt. I also been told that when they come to Egypt that going back to England they MUST sereve 6 months in ENGLAND quarantine. I dont know if anyone can help me on this one please as I am very worried for her safety.

Also Driving I have just sent off for an International Driving Permit Does this really make a difference or is it easier just to take an egyptian one also can I just pay for this or do I have to take the test.

I lived in India for 6 and a half years so kind of know what its like to be hard on others be very direct so they wont walk over you. Driving with NO licence back in those days and paying fines.

These are my questions for now.
Thank you


----------



## bostgwen (Apr 3, 2011)

If your dog has a chip and passport it is easy to bring it to Egypt! No quarantine! But if you bring it back to the UK then it needs 6 months quarantine. I am living 12 years in Egypt and I always had dogs here, no problem.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just be careful where you live. These are tough times and people are stealing dogs; snatching them out of gardens ect... Dog poisoning is also a serious threat. I have known several people who have had their dogs (and cats) poisoned. Given the dangers, it just takes a bit of extra effort to find a place where your dog will be happy and be able to go for walks in safety.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

dtox said:


> Hello there
> In about 2 Months I will be moving to Egypt hopefully all going well with the job. I just have a few questions I prob know that they have been asked a million times. I have tried searching the forum for a few answers which I have got.
> 
> I have a german shepard called zoe which is 3 years old. shes just had her rabies injection and is having bloodtests on thursday so hopefully in 2 - 3 weeks she will have a Pet Passport. I hear that they dont like dogs and kill them in Egypt I was wondering she is a house dog shall we put it so I am hoping that she will be fine. She has been microchipped and will have this passport and injection which I have been told lasts for 3 years. I was told that she would need to be in quarantine for 3 months I dont know if this is true and would be very hard for me to cope without her as she is part of the family. I wouldnt mind a good company which deals in transporting pets from England - Egypt. I also been told that when they come to Egypt that going back to England they MUST sereve 6 months in ENGLAND quarantine. I dont know if anyone can help me on this one please as I am very worried for her safety.
> ...



Here a few answers:

If the dog has always lived in the UK and has had its rabies vaccine+blood test taken there then you can go back and forth between Cairo and the UK with no need for the quarantine but please remember to renew the rabies vaccine 3 months before expires and take with you all papers including the blood test results. (I had a Newfoundland which commuted several times between Cairo, London and Rome.) 
There will be no issues for you entering in Egytp as far as you have a paper that states that the dog is healthy together with the Pet passport, actually, in one of the pages of the passport there is a space for a heath check that the dog should do, a couple of days prior to departure.

The most complex part of the trip will be the way back to England, but if all papers have been done properly then you will not have problems. I suggest to check the UK government website and follow strictly the to do list so not to have surprises. I had actually a difficult time once since the microchip was implanted on my dog after the rabies vaccine. My dog had already a tattoo and had always taken all available vaccines since birth but the microchip come later... this created a problem when at customs.

Regarding the social aspect, there are a few topics:
1. yes, a lot of the locals are afraid of dogs.... this has been transmitted to them from the mothers which have told their children to stay away from dogs, the reason was, some time ago the only dogs you could see around were group of desert or abandoned dogs walking around rubbish areas.
2. i have also been told that the religion describes the devil as a black dog and you can't pray if you have been touched by the saliva of a black dog which means again, stay away from dogs.
3. after the revolution and due to lack of security people, especially the ones living in compounds now have been buying dogs for protection but they have no clue on how to deal with them. There is a lot of local competition between pet owner on who owns the biggest and most aggressive one. I have often seen 8 years old little boys walking around alone big male Rottweilers or Pitbulls .... :-((((((
4. yes, it could be easy for your pet to find a poisoned meat ball launched in your garden or hidden in bushes while walking him around ... so if you spot your dog has a strange behavior then take him immediately to the vet. I have to say, my dog spent overall nearly 5 years in Egypt and this never happened to him although he was over 90 Kg and did behave strange some times living me doubts about the causes!

My advise is, of course, take Zoe with you but keep her as much as you can under supervision and at home... it's also very warm here and dogs love AC's and cold marble floors !! plus will be also a security deterrent against people with harming intentions !

Actually, the most painful item of all will be the transportation cost. I suggest you NEVER send you dog alone as a Cargo (heard a lot of scary stories about) but take him with you as your luggage. He will be stored in a special pressurized baggage room and will fly with you to destination as your personal possession. You need to inform the air company when booking your flight since there is limited availability. The downsize is the cost which could be, like it was in my case, more expensive then a Business Class trip since will all be considered extra baggage, but this will all depends on the dog's weight.


Good luck with your journey! ;-)!!


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

They poisoned one of my dogs.... so the poison threat is quite real. Here are some tips I try to do:

1) if you are going to have someone care for your dog while you are away at work, then you will have to make them sign on a blank piece of paper for a high amount, sort of a "trust paper." Obviously the only way they would sign is if they get paid well to care for the pet. In Alexandria, it seems that Christians are more tolerant to pets than Muslims. 

2) if you feed the pet "known" expensive food (ie: chicken, beef, etc.), then I highly recommend that you do the feeding and not anyone else. I would suggest that if you use pet food then it should be ok to let someone else feed the pet. The main reason behind this is because most folks in Egypt cannot afford meat, so you do not want to ignite their hatred against your dog and yourself.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MensEtManus said:


> They poisoned one of my dogs.... so the poison threat is quite real. Here are some tips I try to do:
> 
> 1) if you are going to have someone care for your dog while you are away at work, then you will have to make them sign on a blank piece of paper for a high amount, sort of a "trust paper." Obviously the only way they would sign is if they get paid well to care for the pet. In Alexandria, it seems that Christians are more tolerant to pets than Muslims.
> 
> 2) if you feed the pet "known" expensive food (ie: chicken, beef, etc.), then I highly recommend that you do the feeding and not anyone else. I would suggest that if you use pet food then it should be ok to let someone else feed the pet. The main reason behind this is because most folks in Egypt cannot afford meat, so you do not want to ignite their hatred against your dog and yourself.


With reference to poison, you can buy antidote for rat poison. Most of the poisons used here are warfarin based and there is an antidote against this. If you have a few hours between your dog falling ill and seeing the vet you may have a better chance if you give your dog antidote straight away.

I am not sure you can buy this here in Cairo but you could somehow get it shipped? You could trying ringing a few vets surgeries to see if they have any, the usual 50LE on top of the cost may do the job when you ask.....

Also a lot of poisoning goes on with car antifreeze, extremly unsophisticated but still very lethal to animals. So if your dog ventures near a water container or something like that pull him away straight away


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> They poisoned one of my dogs.... so the poison threat is quite real. Here are some tips I try to do:
> 
> 1) if you are going to have someone care for your dog while you are away at work, then you will have to make them sign on a blank piece of paper for a high amount, sort of a "trust paper." Obviously the only way they would sign is if they get paid well to care for the pet. In Alexandria, it seems that Christians are more tolerant to pets than Muslims.


That's a good idea - they tried to poison our dog when we lived in the UAE and she was "saved" by someone who worked for us. (Temporarily saved as they fed her poisoned meat on another occasion - they would throw it into gardens).


----------



## dtox (May 1, 2011)

I dont understand why they poison the dogs its not like korea or china where they would gain to eat them. she is 30 KG is it good to buy antidote before I leave and carry it with me.
I would go mental if someone tried poisoning my dog. Bit worried now about antidote incase the vets don't have any.

Next is driving I am worried about.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Some people put a basket muzzle on their dog when they walk them to prevent the dog from picking up anything from the street. Most of the poison is put into the streets and grassy areas to kill the wild dogs as many people do not like them (there are millions of wild dogs in Cairo). Police also routinely shoot wild dogs. 

Also, walk with a big stick (or golf club!) to fend off wild dogs, they can be very territorial. I was once walking in Maadi in the middle of the afternoon and was chased by a large wild dog that was hiding under a car! There are also the ticks and fleas to worry about. There are one or two parks/tracks where one can walk their dog, perhaps others have more info on that. Our dogs are small so they don't mind spending most of the time in the apartment.

As for driving, try to get an Egyptian driver if you can.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Some people put a basket muzzle on their dog .


Not advisable if there are any aggressive dogs in the area, how can your dog defend itself?

The stick is the better option. Plus obviously avoiding any contact between the dog and food / liquid when taking it for a walk.

Personally I had a dog and came to Cairo I would choose an area where i can take the dog for a walk safely ie. near the gezirah sports club in Zamalek.
Having a dog should be a pleasure, taking into a war zone is not fair on the pet itself or the owner.....


----------



## dtox (May 1, 2011)

Yes I was thinking that my dog loves it in england runs freely no problems each owner looks after their own pets

1 last question I am worried if a stray dog bites my dog and my dog has the rabies shot will it have rabies...

Sounds like india when we use to walk our dogs lots of strays protecting their area and showing their teeth and all...


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

dtox said:


> Yes I was thinking that my dog loves it in england runs freely no problems each owner looks after their own pets
> 
> 1 last question I am worried if a stray dog bites my dog and my dog has the rabies shot will it have rabies...
> 
> Sounds like india when we use to walk our dogs lots of strays protecting their area and showing their teeth and all...


Listen i am going to be honest with you.
You seem to really love your dog, do you really have to come to Egypt?


----------



## dtox (May 1, 2011)

Yes I do 
Yes she is part of the family but work is more important so Will be going
I got an idea its a bit like India when I lived there just need to take the common sence dont let her lick - eat anything than her food
and keep her on a lead and just be carefull


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just my personal opinion and don't take offence - but one less dog in Egypt would be good.

We have a dog opposite that barks day and night - I was scared rigid by an owner who allowed his Alsatian to jump up at me, repeatedly and even when I was shouting "take it away".

Egypt is not the place for dogs IMHO


----------



## dtox (May 1, 2011)

True but I dont have a choise she is def coming with me.
Mine isnt a yappy bleedy thing I hate dogs which bark all the time. 
I cant even remember the last time she even barked to be honest.

she lovely.. 
I see that you can get these companys which take care of everything put them on planes collect them drop them off. are these any good sounds too good to be true


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Lanason said:


> We have a dog opposite that barks day and night - I was scared rigid by an owner who allowed his Alsatian to jump up at me, repeatedly and even when I was shouting "take it away".


I love dogs but Egypt is the only place I have ever been terrified of dogs - I also had an Alsatian jump out at me and the dog handler thought it was hilarious that I was terrified.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yesterady it was almost impossible for me to take the kids to school, there was a pack of around seven large wild dogs sleeping in the grass area outsie my door. I had to wake up my OH to scare them away, we (me and the kids) are that terrified of them. 

Whats going down with maadi these days is full of dogs.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

At the risk of diverting the thread a little from its original purpose, though perhaps still providing the original poster with some more insight into 'dog issues' here:

The wild dogs around Maadi have been a bloody nuisance for at least as long as I have been here (since last summer). Whilst I've never heard of anyone being attracked by them, they do harrass (and attack) pet dogs and they make a hell of a racket. I too had to chase a pack out of my garden yesterday evening. I turned the hose in their general direction - nothing nasty but they moved sharpish enough. They generally seem very wary of humans.

Can anyone recommend a good deterrent that will keep the things away though? I certainly do not wish to cause any unnecessary suffering, just scare them off. I had considered the odd lobbed firework might make them very wary of returning, but given the current jumpiness about gunshots, that now seems a bad idea (and anyway there does seem something a bit un-British about scaring dogs with fireworks). Any good ideas?

Oh, and if the authorities are listening, we really could do with a cull.


----------



## searchin1 (Jan 2, 2009)

PoleDancer said:


> At the risk of diverting the thread a little from its original purpose, though perhaps still providing the original poster with some more insight into 'dog issues' here:
> 
> The wild dogs around Maadi have been a bloody nuisance for at least as long as I have been here (since last summer). Whilst I've never heard of anyone being attracked by them, they do harrass (and attack) pet dogs and they make a hell of a racket. I too had to chase a pack out of my garden yesterday evening. I turned the hose in their general direction - nothing nasty but they moved sharpish enough. They generally seem very wary of humans.
> 
> ...


You think the fireworks idea is "un british" but a cull is ok??

Tell you what, come round to my place amd i'll cook you a nice piece of meat laced with some poison then I can watch your body expand as the poison eats away your insides amd you suffer a long amd painful death. If you would rather I can just shoot you in the head amd you wouldn't necessarily die straight away. That's what happens when they have a cull here, and by the way it is also haram.

Now don't you think THAT'S rather "un british?" I suggest you crawl up your pole and drop from a great height - on your head.

From a very irate animal lover!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

searchin1 said:


> You think the fireworks idea is "un british" but a cull is ok??


Oh dear.

Yes, I do. Oddly enough, many wildlife conservation, environmental protection, animal welfare groups and public authorities also take the same view.

Whilst I accept the fact that most 'animal lover's' views are born out of compassion, I have to say that more than a few of them seem, well, a bit 'unbalanced'. In fact some of them often get decribed as "nutters". I made no comment on the manner of the cull, but you're straight off into rantings about poisoning my dinner and dropping me on my head from a height. I'll leave it to others to decide what that says about you.

As to me, I'm a country boy, who grew up around animals and who knows how to look after their welfare and to avoid causing unecessary suffering. Regrettably, some animal populations do get out of control and various forms of pest control / culling are sometimes needed. Now you may not like the fact, and perhaps you'd like to adopt 100,000 wild doggy-woggies and have them come and live on your sofa. Unfortunately that's not very practical is it? Therefore some folk will have to take a more 'grown up' and practical approach to dealing with such problems that you can't seem to face up to.

I'm not particularly offended by your rant, as I'm well aware that some self-proclaimed 'animal lovers' lack a sense of perspective and, as I say, I recognise that your feelings are probably born out of kindness to our fellow creatures. Frankly though (IMHO), it makes you appear a bit of an ass*.

[* meant in the gentle British 'Equus Asinus' sense, not the vulgar American insult, just before I'm accused of breaching forum etiquette]


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Such a gentleman, PD! (I mean it) 

A cull is very much needed in Maadi. About attacking, I was chased once by a pack of dogs, with my children. I was "saved" by a local egyptian, who went out of his house to scare them away. 
MOst are shy from attacking people, but some, especially the ALphamale of the pack (is that how you call it?) are very territorial. 

I wonder what Irate Animal lover would do if his todler was chased by a pack of wild dogs (which let me assure you are quite large!).

On a different note, today in Maadi there was a Huge beautiful and robust German Shepherd wondering around street 12, looking quite lost, actually. I asked the bawabs around, whos dog is that... but no, they hadn't seen him before...
I wonder if anyone's missing his german shepperd.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Such a gentleman, PD! (I mean it)


Thank you Sonrisa. I try to be, and I very much appreciate the compliment.

The problem you describe is a very good example of why I belive culling is required. I confess I do also have more selfish motives, not least the bloody things make an awful racket, and sh1t in my garden. They also spread refuse (but then so do humans). However it's the nuisance / risk to more vulnerable members of the public which is the bigger problem. I'm perfectly capable of facing off the alpha male, but there are many who are not and are therefore terrified of the things. As has been pointed out, they are are also an issue for observant Muslims given their 'unclean' status in Islam.

Anyway, back to my question: Culling aside, does anyone have any good suggestions for humane ways of discouraging the things from hanging around my garden?


----------

